# Appling County



## Darryl (Sep 13, 2004)

Found quite a few scrapes and rubs in Surrency.


----------



## bollweevil (Sep 13, 2004)

thats where im from. I seen alot of sign over the weekend deer tracks everywhere but no scrapes. ray:


----------



## bollweevil (Sep 13, 2004)

*any other Appling Countians??*

Is there any other Appling Countians visiting woody's?


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep! My son lives in Baxley, even though I live in Rocky Face I keep up with what's happening in Appling County. Y'all are having a lot of rain, Big Hammock and Bullard Creek WMA"s ought to have some water by now. Good hunting there. I use to belong to a club out of Baxley but basically coon hunt now after deer season is over. Most of my deer hunting is in Webster County.


----------



## mpowell (Sep 13, 2004)

*my avatar was from appling county*

i shot this nice 10 pt. a few years back on halloween.  it was warm and i hadn't seen a thing all morning--till him.  dropped him in planted pines about 150 yards with remington .270.

i hadn't seen much buck sign at all except for some decent tracks on some firebreaks.  i was hunting a major travel corridor and he happened to be cruising along at the wrong time.  well, wrong time for him!

good luck this season.


----------



## Darryl (Sep 13, 2004)

I planted Iron Clay peas a few weeks ago between some planted pines. The pines sheltered them from being beat to death from all the rain. They are looking really good and the deer are all over them. Man, I can't wait til opening day.


----------



## J Pritchard III (Sep 13, 2004)

My dad's side of the family is from over there.  He grew up in Baxley and up until a few years ago we visited my grandparents there before they both died.  My granddad did start Appling Co. 1st football team there back in 1934.  I miss going over there.


----------



## bollweevil (Oct 7, 2004)

*any signs in appling county?*

is anyone seeing sign in Appling County? I do konw ifyougo outin the woods much right now you will need to bring a unit of blood to keep up with the mosquitos..........


----------

